# anxiety



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I just can't get rid of that feeling...you know when you wake up in the morning and you feel like you have a knot in your stomach!!
I just hate it and want it to stop...is it beeing worried about the future...beeing angry with ex about leaving a 22 year marriage for some bimbo he just met ??AAAAHHHHH


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been reading your posts... 

The loss of a relationship is a lot like the death of someone you love. It will take some time to recover.

Do do like to write? Keep a journal? It might help you to write your feelings down when you feel like this. Geting them out and onto paper is very theraputic.

How much of a social life do you have right now? I think you need people around you.


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I have 5 great girlfriends who really helped me through the darkest hours....and family and friends in Germany but that is mostly with skype , phone or e-mail....it will be 2 weeks tomorrow that we got divorced, trying to let go but like you said it's a death and so painful .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes it is. 

Have you tried the writing? It really helps. I've used it before to help me get through the tough times. Usually I don't even go back and read what I write... I often just throw it away.... it's like throwing away the pain, anger, anxity, etc.


----------

